# Stainless filter for Aeropress



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Coming to the end of my current batch of filters and interested in trying out a stainless filter

Cleaning the stainless will be not an issue as I only drink one coffee a day.

I also see comments that its not as rigorous as a paper and lets more oils/fines through.....again not an issue as I introduce a tablespoon of crema/fines when I'm using the paper filters.

Have seen two types available one with a mesh screen :

View attachment 34104


and the other a perforated screen

View attachment 34105


Was wondering which one to go for

also i'm seeing these advertised at 60mm or 61mm though note with my vernier caliper the paper disc is 63mm


----------



## dmreeceuk (Apr 18, 2018)

GS11 said:


> Coming to the end of my current batch of filters and interested in trying out a stainless filter
> 
> Cleaning the stainless will be not an issue as I only drink one coffee a day.
> 
> ...


I have the mesh. Works fine. Needs a rinse as grinds stick to it and not easy as paper for disposal but still easy and convenient. Not noticed a change in taste to be honest.


----------



## liting (May 16, 2018)

I went ahead and bought the S filter anyway and cleanup is actually not an issue. I make my coffee, and when I come back for the next cup, the metal filter just slides off the puck, and I give it a quick rinse, and then I eject the puck. I don't know what all the fuss is about.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

There are no solved problems; there are only problems that are more or less solved.

All the best, Liting Diceus


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been using metal filters ever since I've owned my Aeropress. I have three different ones. I've never used a paper filter. I don't find the cleanup to be a problem. A quick rinse and dry and it's done!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I've been using metal filters ever since I've owned my Aeropress. I have three different ones. I've never used a paper filter. I don't find the cleanup to be a problem. A quick rinse and dry and it's done!


Is there a particular one of the three you prefer David or do they all perform pretty much the same?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

GS11 said:


> Is there a particular one of the three you prefer David or do they all perform pretty much the same?


Of the three, two are just disks with holes in. One came with my Aergrind and the other is German probably from Amazon.

The one I find best is more like a mesh attached to a ring. It seems to work best, gives the cleanest taste and a better flavour. I can't remember where it came from! I can take a photo and upload it if that helps!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Of the three, two are just disks with holes in. One came with my Aergrind and the other is German probably from Amazon.
> 
> The one I find best is more like a mesh attached to a ring. It seems to work best, gives the cleanest taste and a better flavour. I can't remember where it came from! I can take a photo and upload it if that helps!


thanks David...appreciated when you get a chance:good:

oh and if possible can you give me diameter in mm


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

All the disks seem to be 61mm to 62mm across. I tried to photograph them against a steel ruler.

The first one is from Able brewing in the USA:

View attachment 34149


The second one is from Made by Knock and was shipped with my Aergrind. I have never used it:

View attachment 34150


The last one (and the one I generally use the most) is unnamed:

View attachment 34151


I hope that this information is useful to you!

David


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> All the disks seem to be 61mm to 62mm across. I tried to photograph them agains a steel ruler.
> 
> The first one is from Able brewing in the USA:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave very much appreciate the reply with all the pictures:good:

Think will go with the screen type per your final photo


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

GS11 said:


> Thanks Dave very much appreciate the reply with all the pictures:good:
> 
> Think will go with the screen type per your final photo


Foundry have a competition Aeropress filter on their site and I believe a review and comment about it.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

the third photo is the same as mine.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Foundry have a competition Aeropress filter on their site and I believe a review and comment about it.


Thanks for the link and good too see a competition version has been produced albeit somewhat out of my price range.



Sheena_Lance said:


> the third photo is the same as mine.


Have ordered a basic version per design of third photo too see how I get on with it.

.....Am starting to get low on the paper filters and while I wait for delivery have gotten into the process of reusing the paper filters

So far am getting to reuse (rinse under the tap and allow to dry) them approx 5 times before they start to lose performance.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to update getting on very well with the new filter.

Very easy to keep clean (easier than i imagined) just run under full pressure cold mains tap.

For me.... I'm getting good results better mouthfeel and a more full bodied brew compared to my paper filters. Not as a clean a cup.

This may be a result of the filter being not as restrictive as the paper filter and allowing for more fines and oils through which suits my palette for brewed coffee.

One thing I also notice is that it is easier to inspect the slurry after the brew.

















I currently brew aeropress via reverse method. After approx 5 minutes brew time. I reverse onto cup* then remove plunger and then just allow to drip. Where necessary I will carefully use the plunger to extract the last 2cm though still perfecting this technique.

*I discovered that it is important to gently tap the aeropress down on the cup a few times to settle slurry bed to achieve a uniform extraction. i.e if you brewing the reverse method the act of turning the aeropress upside down can cause the slurry to move over to one side of the filter giving an uneven extraction. Also swilling /stirring can result in a more domed slurry bed wich equates to uneven extraction due to less slurry at the outer diameter of the vessel.

Be interesting to hear on anyone elses thoughts on this.


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

Oh that's really helpful to hear about it. I also have the disc from the aergrind but actually never used it. Paper does tend to get a cleaner cup. More recently have been using pourover and consigning aeropress for travel.

One thing I had worried about is over flow from the sides of the disc isn't flush against the bottom of the aeropress. Is that an issue?


----------

